# Windows 10 sur Imac 27" de 2010



## TuX53 (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je vais être claire (enfin je vais essayer lol )
J'ai un iMac de 2010 27" 16Go de ram processeur I3 3.2Ghz avec un SSD de 500Go avec ubuntu studio
L'idée est d'installer Win10 sur cette machine donc voila ce que j'ai fait:

1- Crée une clé usb bootable win10 (qui démarre a merveille)
2- J'ai effacé les partitions et converti le disque en GPT (avec le terminal de l’installation win10)
3-Crée une partition de 100Go pour Win (le reste sera pour la data)
4-L’installation fonctionne impec jusqu’à la fin ou presque
!!!!Windows n'a pas pu préparer l’ordinateur a démarré dans la phase suivante d’installation . ...... redemarrez le programme d'instalation !!!!

Du coups j'ai essayé de démarrer la partition 3 avec l'utilitaire rEFIt mais rien n'y fait

Je dois avouer que je désespère un peu

D'avance Merci de votre aide


----------

